# We are home!  Our first LGD-Charlie!  :)



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2012)

DH said we could get a GP pup!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2012)

baby boy??? baby girl???



careful pearce, they will steal your heart!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2012)

Well I personally want I boy and I have been in touch with Poorboys about getting one (she starts making calls to her wait list in three weeks so we will see if she has some available still).  My female mixed breed is a girl and I love her but kind of think I want a male as a guardian.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2012)

Sooo, we all need to pressure, beg, cajole, whine to poorboys right!?  

Poorboys, if you see this.... Pearce is a BY Herdy.... doesn't that give her a little step up on the list?? 

JK poorboys!

@ Pearce- my teens are jealous of my "D"!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL, thanks for the shout out.  I am a good waiter though so however it works out will be fine.  

Aw, poor teens.  Maybe if they lived out in the barn?  I know there are times I think my kids should be out there


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 8, 2012)

Grats! I personally would've sprung for a girl since our girl dog (even tho not a GP) is such a dominance freak 


When you get him, POST PICS! And it has to be good pics, so no blurry pics


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 8, 2012)

That's exciting news!!!!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats!!! and good luck on your puppy search


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 8, 2012)

I prefer the boys too.  I've never been a female dog fan.  DH is.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats! Keep us updated!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 9, 2012)

Pearce - That's awesome!! I'm so happy for you and I KNOW you will be very happy you guys decided to get an LGD. They bring so much joy into your life. Now I bet within a few months you going to need another one, then another... lol Pretty soon you'll have more LGD's than goats. hehe

The guy I got Callie from got his dogs to guard his goats but in the end he said that he just got he goats he had at the time so the dogs had something to do. He had them so the dogs had something to guard. lol Now he has only two goats and a sheep and a ton of dogs. It seems that alot of people say that they end up where they need more goats because the just have to have more dogs. lol

GL on your LGD journey. I'm so happy for you and can't wait to see him/her!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 9, 2012)

Beware...they're like potato chips...you can't have JUST ONE!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 9, 2012)

Congratulations!!  Our LGD's are the best investment we have had on our farm in a long time.  

You must be so excited!


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 9, 2012)

I preferred BOY dogs too or any male animals...they seem more even tempered.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 9, 2012)

I am very excited!  I have been planning out how to set up a feeding area, found a vet to take care of chipping, vaccinating and such (probably going to have him fixed too since I don't want to breed), and have even been thinking about names.  Nothing is set in stone of course so still have some time yet.


----------



## boykin2010 (Nov 10, 2012)

My male GP pup is great!  We named him Koda. 
He just turned a year old a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 10, 2012)

I prefer girls.  Not sure why.  Just do.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 10, 2012)

A HUGE CONGRATS!


----------



## poorboys (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm crossing my fingers for you!!!!! I believe I have more buyers than pups this time around, But a few have been on the list since last litter and they may have already gotten one by now. they are CUTE, They are a week old to-day and doing real well, Mom is being very protective, if a goat gets to close to her pen she goes nuts... IN about a couple of weeks when they get to moving around they will get to take some walks with her. Me and my dh go out and grab us a handful and they are so sweet. I'll post pics some time this week. I believe their are 4 names under your's so pretty sure you'll get one.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks PoorBoys for the update!  They are so so cute.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2012)

Yay!!! Puppies


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been shopping   I was thinking I might get these to hang on both gates to just make sure that should an accessor, neighbor, or stranger who thinks my yard is a petting zoo stop by, they are on notice.  
I like them both but I am trying to decided between the two so they match.  I am leaning towards the yellow one.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh the second one is WWAAYYYYYY better.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2012)

You think so, huh.  The first looked to me to be more like '"No really, don't come in my pasture because you might get your can handed to you."  I like the second one though too because the dog looks nicer and has the name of the breed on it.

Edited because I spelled a word wrong and the English teacher/professor in me can't just leave it be....then edited again because I had another typo....and a third time for a punctuation mistake   ....I need help.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2012)

Pearce, you've just joined the rest of us non spellers, and punctuation bafoons! or is that bufoons? 

I like the 2nd one too!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 22, 2012)

I get your thinking on them. I myself like the second but the first is more serious.

btw I make all kinds of dumb mistakes ALL the time as I'm sure you've seen. Drives me crazy too but oh well. haha


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 22, 2012)

I like the 2nd one better.

Also, I have heard that putting up those "serious" guard dog signs is bad, because it can be twisted to mean that you  know you have an aggressive dog. Scenario: Someone comes on your place and gets bit - then they can say you knew you had a vicious dog, but did not keep it restrained - and therefore are liable.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 22, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I like the 2nd one better.
> 
> Also, I have heard that putting up those "serious" guard dog signs is bad, because it can be twisted to mean that you  know you have an aggressive dog. Scenario: Someone comes on your place and gets bit - then they can say you knew you had a vicious dog, but did not keep it restrained - and therefore are liable.


Yep. I know someone who deals in insurance and she says that it happens all the time and that is is better to not have anything up. They will say that you knew you had a mean dog and then it becomes your fault. Twisted huh?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2012)

Very good point.  I  will go for the second one---still puts people on notice but is more cute and less intimidating.


----------



## Cricket (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder if they'd take the second one seriously?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 22, 2012)

I know if it was an Anatolian they'd be running with their tail between their legs!!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 22, 2012)

FYI - I got ours from Chickenzoo who posts here - She's got Peaches, that adorable baby llama.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> FYI - I got ours from Chickenzoo who posts here - She's got Peaches, that adorable baby llama.


Okay, I may have enjoyed dinner and "grape juice" too much here.  Do you mean the sign, or a dog?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 22, 2012)

The sign!  She also made all the "Roll Farms" decals stuck on our vehicles....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks   I'll send her a PM and see what she has.

Just looked up her website---love it!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 23, 2012)

I just looked up her website too. Lots of cool stuff and if I ever get a logo I may contact her. That's some neat stuff.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 25, 2012)

Ordered me a FURminator brush and a sign


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 26, 2012)

I picked our pup today!  I chose a solid white male and we are naming him Charlie.  I am so so so excited (probably more so than the kids).  We told them today and my three year old daughter spent the rest of the night walking around saying his name and telling us all of the things we were going to need to do for him.  I'll post a picture soon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2012)

:bun :bun :bun :bun
Can't wait to see Charlie!!! Details please! How old?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 26, 2012)

He is three weeks old, one from the litter that Poorboys posted.  I am going to get my kidding pen/ creep feed area set up for him inside our barn so he can be with his charges from the start.  Depending on when we are able to pick him up, I might be on winter break when he comes home, which would be perfect for getting him introduced to our barn and animals.  I cannot think of anything else right now    .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome!! I can't wait to see him. Welcome to the LGD world. It's a great one. I'm so excited for you. lol I can't wait to see him.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 26, 2012)

Awww, congrats on your new baby Charlie. I will just sit here and wait patiently for pics...


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats on your new puppy  family member to be!

Charlie sure seems to be a popular dog name. I have 2 dogs named Charlie in the obedience class I just got home from teaching tonight!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 27, 2012)

Charlie is Reggie's half brother....Awww, we have sibling pups!  Reggie's doing great, btw....Charlie should be a good boy!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 27, 2012)

I have always liked that name and got vetoed when I wanted to name my son Charlie   I can't wait.  I am sure he will be fabulous.  And my husband is thrilled too.  He kind of acted like he wasn't so sure at first about doing this but he is as big an animal lover as I am, especially dogs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2012)

They sure do steal your heart! You are gonna be dreamin' of Charlie   .
I brought Badger in yesterday for a bit, such a love, not as spoiled as D so he is better behaved.  NEVER gets on the furniture and goes into the kitchen and actually waits patiently for his cheese and apples. 

So cool your new pup is coming from Poorboys!

Dogs are better than any other animal...IMO


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 27, 2012)

Congratulations!  How exciting!  Can't wait to see pictures.  What a fun and exciting time for you.  I remember well.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Nov 27, 2012)

We are getting one of those pups to a white female we will be naming storm.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2012)

And the song plays on....There is nothing like a pyr (chorus sings...Nothing like a pyr)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 27, 2012)

FahrendorfFarms said:
			
		

> We are getting one of those pups to a white female we will be naming storm.


Neat!  You mean from Poorboys too, right?  How cool that we have this kind of community on here.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Nov 27, 2012)

yes the exact same litter.


----------



## poorboys (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll be sending pics as soon as I can, still waiting on some to pick out their dogs, usually everyone has pics by now, going a little slow this time getting ahold of people, it's that time of year. they are doing very well, some have started the growling towards dinner time, all fat and sassy, only one runt. but he's doing good too. they are a hand-ful!!!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow!  Momma looks in great shape too!  Thanks for sharing the picture.  I am excited for all of you.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute!  Look at those chubby little puppy butts!! It is definitely a crazy time of year.  I always kid myself, thinking things will slow down once winter hits but I am usually busier than any other time of year.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

> I always kid myself, thinking things will slow down once winter hits but I am usually busier than any other time of year.


x2


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 28, 2012)

Charlie  










DH said, "That puppy is so cute!"  
I said, "Did you just use the word 'cute'?"  
He didn't answer me.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Charlie
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2030_charlie1.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2030_charlie2.jpg
> ...


hehehe


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)

awww...that pup really is cute!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, little Charlie is very cute!

...and Bond is 13 months old..Todd STILL calls him "puppy".....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh my cuteness!!! Little fat ball of cute puppy love


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2012)

Coconut....Gus needs a young mandog to be a courtin' in another year they can be married and then we will see lil shar babies. I'd get a shar!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 29, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Coconut....Gus needs a young mandog to be a courtin' in another year they can be married and then we will see lil shar babies. I'd get a shar!


x2

Shars are one of my favorite LGD breed. Great looking dogs.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh, Charlie is just adorable.    Take a lot of pictures over the weeks.  They change so much.  Before you know it, it will be hard to remember that tiny little fluff ball.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 29, 2012)

@ Southern...I KNOW! We're working on it! I personally LOVE Shars - although all LGD puppies are ADORABLE! Little fluffy balls of love! They're so cute BEFORE they start chasing your goats and eating your chickens! 
Even then...they're still ADORABLE! 

(Chanting) "Charlie...Charlie....Charlie!"


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 10, 2012)

Just a few more weeks   My whole family is excited, even extended fam.  My grandmother (the one whose dog, Pepper, died not that long ago) is coming in for New Years with my aunt and uncle-she is so excited about him that she might even stay a little extra so she can see him in person if she can arrange a ride back to Michigan.  And my son Elliott has stuffed puppy he has named Charlie that he is taking everywhere with him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2012)

Te He, I'm on lunch right now!  Pearce I really am so happy for you guys. My DD surprised me last night and brought my baby "D" in the house. He does this happy weird scrunch up his face smiley thing. He was lovin' his lovin'. We had 5 of us petting and rubbing his belly, scratching his head...you get the picture.  He didn't move for 30 minutes...spread eagle...no modesty, just takin in the love. Then he just got up walked to the door went out and straight back to his field. We got a "D" fix, he got lovin..all was well.  I can picture this with your family. Your DH is going to looove this boy.  Your kids will adore him and you, well, I have a feeling you are going to "Charlie" people out! Then the kids and DH and everyone else will be jealous of "Charlie"!   You will undertsand my craziness soon. 

How much longer?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree. I can see you being a crazy Pyr person!! lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 10, 2012)

LOL, yeah I might end up being a bit Pyr crazed, alongside being the goat and chicken nut.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 10, 2012)

You'll end up with FIVE of them...one of them your personal couch/lap puppy!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 16, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> You'll end up with FIVE of them...one of them your personal couch/lap puppy!


FIVE of them!  I am still working on two, LOL!  I think once DH gets a hold of Charlie, he will realize that we need to put our names on a wait list for another one.  

10 more days until we take our road trip.  The timing couldn't have been better really.  We will be on break from school, will have the business of Christmas behind us (my favorite time of year but is also exhausting), and we will be able to pick up up before the next round of relatives come to town/ before Elliott has to have his surgery.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 17, 2012)

Are we at 9 days?


----------



## bigmike (Dec 17, 2012)

Pearce I'm jealous :/ .A GP is on my list of the next animal purchase I want to make.....Just have to wait a while after the new goat..DW is starting to worry that I am going to overdo it  ....Hope you enjoy Charlie ..


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 17, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Are we at 9 days?


9 DAYS!!  We are planning to leave first thing in the morning next Wednesday.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 25, 2012)

Tomorrow is the big day.  We will be leaving first thing in the morning and hopefully arriving around 8:30 or 9.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

We are en route .  Left a little later than we wanted but should be there in a few hours.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2012)

I bet you didn't sleep at all last night! I think we are as excited as you are!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 26, 2012)

Drive safely!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

Almost there.   Slow going...weather is a little rough but thankfully the plows are out and not a lot of traffic.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 26, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 26, 2012)

Holy cow....you went TODAY??

You're as crazy as I am....


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh Pearce...sending prayers for your safety in bad weather conditions!!!!

Will be very happy when you post that you are back home with your new baby safe and sound!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

Already smitten.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

Charlie is napping by my feet in the car.  He is adorable, calm and quiet.  Just seems to be taking it all io.  The roads are getting better as we head north so hopefully a smooth trip back.  I tried to upload a picture but can't from my phone.   

Thank you so much Poorboys for our first LGD.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm  dyin' over here! keep checking BYH while I'm working on my website while the dang power keeps going off/on/off/on!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Charlie is napping by my feet in the car.  He is adorable, calm and quiet.  Just seems to be taking it all io.  The roads are getting better as we head north so hopefully a smooth trip back.  I tried to upload a picture but can't from my phone.
> 
> Thank you so much Poorboys for our first LGD.


 You guys will love him to death.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 26, 2012)

I know what that Indiana snow is like.  How many inches are you up to?  We had 2 inches Christmas Eve and it is snowing today and we have another 3 inches and it is still snowing.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

Had another detour.   Traffic is stopped on 65 so we stopped in Laffeyette, went to TSC for a few things and to strwtch our legs.  Back on the road now and should be home in an hour.   There are about four inches now but we drove out of the worst of  it.  Phew!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2012)

Yep, driving in a snowstorm to pick up your pyr pup!   You are so sunk!  

Seriously, be safe! Praying for traveling mercies and protection.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

Home sweet home!  Charlie is already showing off what a good boy he is.  He was a great traveler, especially given how much longer it took.  After we unpacked the car,  we introduced him briefly to our dog Halle (who really liked him already), and sat him in the barn to check things out.  He wandered a second, but then sat down and started scanning everything.  I am noticing already how calm and observant he is, compared to our other mix breed.  So so happy.  I will have to take some more pictures tomorrow when it is light outside.  I need to go read up on introducing him to the goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2012)

Everyone here says congratulations!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

awwwww...what an adorable puppy 

So glad you are safely home and off those roads!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 26, 2012)

That bottom pic he looks like a baby seal.  Congrats!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats. He Is gorgeous.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 26, 2012)

ADORABLE! (& Charlie is too!)


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Charlie is soo cute! I can't wait to see how he grows up!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Coco...I was trying to focus on Charlie too...but that little angel is just precious!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 26, 2012)

I know right Bon? The two together is downright ILLEGAL - a Violation of CUTENESS OVERLOAD! 
(Kids are soooo sweet at that age....they grow up SOOO fast!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

X 2 !!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats Pearce!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks you on both counts.  Julia is my sweetie pie.  She had Charlie following her around within an hour, and is in L-O-V-E with him (yeah, we all are).


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice barn Pearce! 

I will    with you... but put him out now or you are going to have to go on another road trip for a LGD that lives outside! 

You know I'm just joking... I hope. I got so sentimental over my babies I started clicking through "D" and Badgers baby pictures.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, no he is out!  LOL!  Just gave him a quick scrub because I figured going from on farm to another, it might be a good idea.    Got a cozy pen, heat lamp, food water....and a baby monitor


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, please do not do what Southern did!! lol Keep him outside.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Awwww....what an adorable photo...the cuteness meter just exploded!!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

*Wow that is honestly the cutest thing I have seen in a LONG time!!! I want one!!! Congrats!!!*


----------



## poorboys (Dec 27, 2012)

GLAD THINGS ARE GOING GOOD, HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY LOVE HIM AS MUCH AS I LOVE MINE, TODAY TRYING TO GET OUT TO THE COW'S I FELL, WHICH ISN'T UNCOMMON FOR ME, BUT LIGHTNING THE MALE WAS RIGHT THERE WITH ME, AND THEN HE PRECEDED TO LET ME USE HIM AS A BLANCE TO MOVE AROUND, HE IS SO MANELY!!!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok...must comment on the BEAUTIFUL little girl with Charlie! LOVE her HUGE eyes! 
Charlie DOES look like a baby fur seal! You'll have to get him a colored collar otherwise you'll lose him in the snow!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 27, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok...must comment on the BEAUTIFUL little girl with Charlie! LOVE her HUGE eyes!
> Charlie DOES look like a baby fur seal! You'll have to get him a colored collar otherwise you'll lose him in the snow!


Thank you.  She is a pretty little thing, and it makes me so happy that she is a nice balance of girly/tomboy--has daddy and her brothers wrapped around her pinky for sure.  

LOL, yeah when he puts his head down like that, he definitely has a seal thing going on.  My parents saw him last night and started laughing that he looked like a polar bear.


----------



## Grazer (Dec 27, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok...must comment on the BEAUTIFUL little girl with Charlie! LOVE her HUGE eyes!
> Charlie DOES look like a baby fur seal! You'll have to get him a colored collar otherwise you'll lose him in the snow!


I agree, what a beautiful little girl! And Charlie really looks like a baby seal or a huge guinea pig, he is so huggable and just too cute for words!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 27, 2012)

More Charlie pics!  I took too many and had to load them onto my webpage, so feel free to visit for more.

Here are a few of my favorites.







"WHAT IS THAT!!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Playing in the snow


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Charlie is super adorable 

Had to laugh seeing your goats checking out the newcomer


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, went to the website...looked at em all!    In two more weeks he will be carrying the doghouse on his back! 
How did he like the snow? Mine LOVED it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats Pearce. He's adorable.


----------



## whr (Jan 1, 2013)

Have you found a pup yet?


----------



## lilhill (Jan 1, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Charlie is super adorable
> 
> Had to laugh seeing your goats checking out the newcomer


Charlie and Julie are gorgeous!  They sure make a super sweet pair.


----------

